# Leopard Wrasse



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

Any info on this fish ? requirements ?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

terryap said:


> Any info on this fish ? requirements ?


This fish is generally one of the most difficult to keep species that would be considered appropriate for the home aquarium. Similar to a Mandarine Goby, they graze all day on copepods, amphipods, and other microlife in the aquarium. This is a very difficult diet to sustain properly in the home aquarium, as the fish quickly depletes the supply of such life very quickly, unless the aquarium is in the 125 gallon or bigger size range.

The second problem is that this fish is extremely susceptible to disease, most likely due to its poor overall health from not having the proper dietary needs met in captivity. 

You don't want this one.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

just did some reading up, you are right, so off the list it goes. Thanks 

I


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

terryap said:


> just did some reading up, you are right, so off the list it goes. Thanks
> 
> I


thank you. this just made my day. this is one of, if not fav. fish. ;-)


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

*made your day*

Glad it made your day !! :-D

it looked so nice at the LFS, gorgeous fish...., but after doing much reading, and reading Pasfur's post... have opted not to touch it with a 10 foot pole!


----------

